# Zits/pimples around chin [HELP]



## Safa (Nov 6, 2008)

i've noticed recently that i've been getting zits/pimples around my chin. ALOT. it was never like that. i used to get them all over my face, on my forehead or cheeks. but now it's ONLY my chin and sucky part is that they end up leaving scars. my old scars haven't gone away that i keep getting new zits.

am i doing something wrong??? what is it that im doing wrong??? please help me i HATE it so much


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you using anything new? Or cleansing your skin with something abrasive? It could also be stress. I on the other hand can simply state that I've got absolutely clear skin and it's due to ACV. It restores the skin to its normal pH. PH is vital for healthy skin.


----------



## Safa (Nov 6, 2008)

what's ACV??

i don't think it's the cleanser, because the rest of my face is fine and actually got better with the cleanser because now i don't get any pimples/zits in any other are of my face BUT the chin.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 6, 2008)

If you are getting acne in a specific area, you might want to consider what bacteria might come in contact there.

If you have a cell phone, they can cause breakouts as they harbour a lot of bacteria and never get cleaned properly.

Or you might be using a new toothpaste/lip product that is actually causing a reaction that resembles acne.


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 6, 2008)

Dragonfly has a very good point. You'd be amazed at how much bacteria a cell phone has also try and avoid touching your face if anything.

I'm sorry, ACV (apple cider vinegar).


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2008)

Johnnie, just out of interest, do you use it as a toner? I know there is a thread on this, but I just wondered how exactly you're using it to get the results you're happy with


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's basically it. After cleansing my skin I apply a 50/50 (water and ACV) mix to a cotton ball, swipe all over and let dry. That's it


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 6, 2008)

good to know johnnie and pink!!

Safa just out of curiousity are you persian or middle eastern? I am and i know what you mean about the scars and I notice that alot of my friends would break out randomly on their chin area. I do sometimes also


----------



## magosienne (Nov 6, 2008)

Pimples aroudn my chin either mean i got products in my face and those form work are really harsh +sensitive skin=&gt;pimples, or i touched my face with my hands and they weren't clean, or third option, i didn't do a mask or scrub for a while and my pores get dirty (yuck!). It's also the area of choice for period-related pimples, i don't know why.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Keep some anti-bacterial wipes in your purse or near the phones you use on a regular basis. Before you put the phone to your face wipe it down. And if you are a WoC, don't pick or squeeze the pimples as that leads to hyperpigmentation.


----------



## patsluv (Nov 10, 2008)

I've heard acne around the chin is hormone related. Taking evening primrose oil supplements would help.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2008)

Evening primerose is a good supplement for skin (hair as well). I suggest you keep some antibacterial gel in your purse, so when you touch your face you don't bring more bacteria. Don't hesitate to apply some on the spot treatments at night, like tea tree or lavender essential oils.

If you want to get rid of the zits, do it only with a thin needle (sanitized with alcohol), and apply some alcohol on the zit after. Don't use your fingers.


----------



## Retrodiva (Nov 11, 2008)

A good salicylic acid treatment might help too. Make sure it's something that has at least 2%, and apply it at night before bed. Usually they are "spot treatments", and aren't terribly expensive.


----------



## KnowHow (Nov 14, 2008)

Acne on your chin appear due to hormonal disbalance/changes. I used to have alot of them there and my skin was very oily. Now I still get them on my chin right before my period.


----------

